# rat ladders



## heatherrrrrrrrrR (Jan 7, 2010)

so we need opinions on rat ladders, my bf does not want to use the bird ladders in fear of the girls hurting themselves. he wants to build his own. any ideas? maybe some ideas that help keep there claws filed?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

The wooden bird ladders have worked great for me so far, as long as the rungs are not close enough together that their feet could get caught in them, I don't think they are any more or less dangerous than other types of ramps. You could make solid ramps out of wood, plastic scraps, leftover deck lattice, anything like that. Porous stuff like wood could be covered in stick tiles, stick plastic sheet, fabric like fleece or something. Bricks stacked like stairs is something I've used before too; was great for keeping their claws trimmed. You could also not use ladders or ramps at all and go with climbing ropes and tunnels too, but I think a huge majority of rat owners do use bird ladders and I can't see them being a major hazzard, but good luck


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I have a bird ladder too thats made of wood and so far so good, they like it a lot. Ive heard of some people putting bricks in the cage under the water so it will grind down there nails.


----------



## sawyerashton (Dec 14, 2009)

I use ramps that are aspen wood just covered in fleece for traction.

I am also considering making my own ladders so that I can have the length and width that I want. I figure if i get some large dowels and some small dowels and just drill holes in the large for the small to fit in. (not sure if that is a coherent sentence)

I have also made some braided fleece ropes. I take a about a 6 inch wide strip of 3 different fleece colors and braid them together. I secure the ends with zip ties and hang it from wherever. My girls love climbing those.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

Thats a good idea with the fleece ropes.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

We used pieces of their old wire cage to make shelves in their cage. If you have an old cage you could make some ramps. Just cover the wire with thick fleece. You could also cut some ramps out of wood and cover it with flooring. You might have to replace them if they get stinky though.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Bird ladders are fine

I have one. They love them. Just make sure the bar spacing is large enough they can't get a foot in it.


----------

